# Importing OE .dbx files into Outlook 2003



## jrcsb711 (Jun 1, 2006)

I have downloaded some old OE .dbx files from a machine running WIN 98 SE and I want to import them into Outlook 2003, running Windows XP. In Outlook 2003, I go to: 
file
import/export
import internet mail and addresses
Outlook Espress 4.x, 5.x, 6.x
Do not import duplicate items (there are no items in the new Outlook 2003)
I select the folder where they are stored
Then, I continually get the message; The mail folder could not be opened. If another application is using this file, please close it and try again.

The files are on thumb drive and they are not being used. 
What do you suggest?


Jeffrey


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Try copying the files to somewhere on your hard drive and then importing them


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Vic Bowell said:


> I picked up the missing clue. You have to know where Outlook 3 is looking for the files to import -
> C:\Documents and Settings\XPMUser\Local Settings\Application Data\Identities\{CAC4D73F-D806-474D-98A1-E53D1D645B97}\Microsoft\Outlook Express
> The filename already existed on my XP image, almost empty. The gobbledegook string in the middle seems to vary between computers. No ideas how or why.
> When I put my dbx files into that the import worked.
> ...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

@Vic Bowell you can mark this thread solved in the Thread Tools at the top if you have nothing else to add.


----------



## VicBowell (Aug 22, 2012)

But don't do it twice, you're liable to get everything duplicated (There is a non-dup tick-box somewhere)
VicB


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

first save your screen shot as a jpeg or bmp, Then on TSF follow the pics in the attachments to upload your attachment
]


Vic Bowell said:


> Bit stuck
> 
> 
> > This facility doesn/t seemto accept a screenshot so I'll do it in characters
> ...


----------

